# Specialized Big Hit vs. Iron Horse 7.3 - Which would you suggest?



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey guys, i am debating (depending on if i decide to get a new bike) between the 2008 Specialized Bit Hit FSR 2, and the 2007 Iron Horse 7.3 as a DH/FR bike. My question is, which one would you suggest to me and why? (keep in mind price, components i get for that price, etc.. though)
I am posting this in multiple forums because i need as many replies as possibly so that i can make a decision.

All input is appreciated!
Thanks!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

both are good bikes....test ride each....only you can decide which is better for you. some people might like a bike for some personal reasons and tell you about it, but it reality it isn't good for you...

buy used....so if you really don't like your bike you can sell it for about the same price


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah thats what i was thinking. i am looking at a big hit FSR 3 locally that is used. if i can get the price i want for it then i will got for it for sure. if not then i will consider the iron horse just beause its cheaper for a brand new bike with still some nice components. im just more of a speshy person and i like the style of the big hit. looks real sturdy.
thanks


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Big Hits are basically Spesh's version of the M1 with the early 4 bar Horst linkage - ancient by today's standards and a very inefficient pedaller. The new ones are more refined but still need platform damping. The 7 Point uses the DW link design considered by many to be the best all around - it is light years ahead of the old Big Hits and better than the new ones IMHO.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

Gman086 said:


> ...ancient by today's standards and a very inefficient pedaller... I guarantee Spesh isn't supporting parts for Big Hits anymore either.


 Rubbish.

http://www.specialized.com/li/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39213&eid=101

Spesh are still making them, and selling bucketloads. I rode one the other week at Innerleithen and it was fantastic. Felt like a 'proper' DH bike, if that makes sense, but a whole lot more chuckable. The Domain is surprisingly good too.

The 7 Point is probably great too though. Test ride if you can, like the pirate says.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Im gonna say go for the bighit, my mate just bought a 2008 Bighit 2 as his first DH/FR bike, for an excellent price to only $1800 AUD and it was brand new. The bike is a very good pedaller, and has very nice components, Domian 318, mavic rims, X9 RD, Avid and a fox rear shock, very nice for the money.

Th iron horse looks good to, but id take the Bighit as it has better parts and also because iron horse has gona bust, but that is just my opinion


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Gman086 said:


> Big Hits are basically Spesh's version of the M1 with the early 4 bar Horst linkage - ancient by today's standards and a very inefficient pedaller. The 7 Point uses the DW link design considered by many to be the best all around - it is light years ahead of the Big Hit. This one is a no brainer. Some will say the parts situation is still up in the air for IH but I guarantee Spesh isn't supporting parts for Big Hits anymore either.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Man it's a dh/fr bike not an XC bike. Pedaling should be taken into acount but it shouldn't decide. 7 point has much more all around geo that makes it a bit closer to enduro than the BH imho. If you are into going down not up and doing it fast than the BH might be a better choice.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Let me put it another way - I owned an M1 which is better than the old Big Hits. I now have a 6 Point with the same rear triangle and shock as a 7 Point (the remark about them breaking is laughable BTW). The DW Link KILLS it on the downhills too (I have an M3 that sits collecting dust). I'll stand by my post all day long - the OP asked for a DH/FR bike and the 7 Point does both very well. Ask Sam Hill if he thinks pedaling on DH race course isn't a big deal, LOL! And here at Post Canyon and Black Rock (arguably the two best FR sites in the States) there are no lifts to the top so norbar's xc comment is hilarious. I'm sure both are great bikes going down but if you have to pedal (and most of us do) then the 7 Point is the way to go.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

I am with Gman. DW link rocks. I had a Speshy Demo 9 before the 6point. And the 6point is way more fun to ride.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Gman086 said:


> Let me put it another way - I owned an M1 which is better than the old Big Hits (I see the OP edited the post to include the model year which I assumed was older). I now have a 6 Point with the same rear triangle and shock as a 7 Point (the remark about them breaking is laughable BTW). The DW Link KILLS it on the downhills too (I have an M3 that sits collecting dust). I'll stand by my post all day long - the OP asked for a DH/FR bike and the 7 Point does both very well. Ask Sam Hill if he thinks pedaling on DH race course isn't a big deal, LOL! And here at Post Canyon and Black Rock (arguably the two best FR sites in the States) there are no lifts to the top so norbar's xc comment is hilarious. I'm sure both are great bikes but if you have to pedal (and most of us do) then the 7 Point is the way to go.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Yeah he would rather have awesome pedaling than good geo. Also you had compare newer bh to a 7 point because you have a 6 point and had an old bh? Are you mad or just have reasoning problems? 7 point is a good bike because 6 point has good susp? You hear the magical world dw-link and start e- wanking? Different bike means different susp characteristic - even in the same system, also in dh geo is as much if not more important than the susp and you can say absolutely nothing about the geo of any of the bikes. Also bh pedals very well and if you don't stomp on the pedals like a mad monkey with adhd than you will have no problem pedaling it up the hill. People need to learn to pedal instead of waiting for the susp to do it for them. Also DH/FR bike needs first to go DOWN and the uphill capability should be seconday.

This forum is going downhill lately. People recomending bikes they have no idea about because it shares a susp system? Yeah I have an SP xc bike which i like very much so I need to recomend people oranges and morewoods for dh... Can somebody wake me up and tell me this forum isn't going all pinkbike?


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.. i kinda like where this is going as i see the ups and downs. i am leaning more for the BH because i agree that since its a DH bike then pedaling should be the deciding factor of the situation. if it were an XC bike (which i have more than 1 of to ride) then that would be different. i do agree, though, that it is an importact factor. i would rather have a bike that takes hits, and absorbs more of the hits and drops than the bike that wouldnt take the hits and drops as well but pedals nicer. if it comes downjust to pedaling, THEN i will worry about which one pedals nicer, but until then i would rather have the bike that does what its meant to do the best. i dont care too much if its hard to get up the hill as long as it takes hits and drops nicely, and absorbs whats in front of it. if both bikes are equal on which one takes terrain, and drops better then i will take pedaling into a deciding factor. ha. thanks for all the info, and input!! i hope this hasnt been way confusing for you to read because i think i may have repeated myself like 5 times ha.
Thanks!


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Trust me biker_maniack - the 7 point gives up nothing to the BH on the way down; the suspension is actually more dynamic because of the falling rate (read: you use more of the suspension) and more plush over the smaller hits because you don't need platform valving/damping like the BH does. Ride both (I have) and you tell me! I'll also add that both are an improvement over some designs like VPP for DH because they don't suffer from braking bump issues or chainline issues. And as far as norbar's insinuations that the geometry is all wrong... LOL a 7 Point with a Marz 66 has a HTA of 66.7 deg. My 6 point with a Lyrik and Enduro headset extender has a HTA of 66.5 deg and the same rear triangle and shock as a 7 point (yeah norbar - I have no idea what I'm talking about). How much more slack do you want??? Granted I'm more of a FR than DH guy but there IS such a thing as TOO slack; especially IF you ride skinnies (and I see biker_maniack is building a ladder drop - SWEET!). And hey norbar, nice thread buddy - love the pics!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Alright thanks! I appreciate the info a bunch.. I'm really a speshy guy so I am still hoping for a response to what he just said but I am liking the idea of the iron horse more and more.. I wish I had a way to test them but I don't sadly.. The only one I may be able to test is the BH because I dont think that my LBS carries iron horse. I do like speshy's warranty though. Just another thing to think about haha. Isn't iron horse going out of business or something? It's just what I heard..
Well thanks for the info again! I'm gonna read some more reviews for each bike and keep on debating.
Talk to you later!


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

Gman086 said:


> ...I owned an M1 which is better than the old Big Hits. I now have a 6 Point with the same rear triangle and shock as a 7 Point (the remark about them breaking is laughable BTW)... I'll stand by my post all day long...


 Okay.

So you had a $6000 Intense that was better than an outdated entry-level Spesh. That's good, I guess, but nothing to do with what we're talking about. I'm not sure anyone made any comment about 7-points breaking.

And you're going to stand by your 1st post all day long? Really? The one you hastily edited to make yourself look like less of an idiot? Too late, I'm afraid. It's still all there in Norbar's quote anyway.

Finally, nobody's saying that the 7-Point is a bad bike, just that it's a little more trail/FR and the OP wants a DH/FR bike. We are also keen to point out that your advice so far has been somewhat shaky, to say the least.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Gman086 said:


> Trust me biker_maniack - the 7 point gives up nothing to the BH on the way down; the suspension is actually more dynamic because of the falling rate (read: you use more of the suspension) and more plush over the smaller hits because you don't need platform valving/damping like the BH does. Ride both (I have) and you tell me! I'll also add that both are an improvement over some designs like VPP for DH because they don't suffer from braking bump issues or chainline issues. And as far as norbar's insinuations that the geometry is all wrong... LOL a 7 Point with a Marz 66 has a HTA of 66.7 deg. My 6 point with a Lyrik and Enduro headset extender has a HTA of 66.5 deg and the same rear triangle and shock as a 7 point (yeah norbar - I have no idea what I'm talking about). How much more slack do you want??? Granted I'm more of a FR than DH guy but there IS such a thing as TOO slack; especially IF you ride skinnies (and I see biker_maniack is building a ladder drop - SWEET!). And hey norbar, nice thread buddy - love the pics!
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Just a few hours ago you told us that you've ridden an old bh and a 6 point and now you tell the OP you've tested a 7 point and the new bh? You are a fast tester for sure.

And about geometry - 66.7deg for current standards is pretty steep. (and If I remember correct some model years had a different geo that put me off for downhill use even more). The BH has almost 1 deg slacker ha (on paper, in reality it's below 66 last time my friend measured his)

About the susp stuff - please stop reading the marketing blurbs as apparently you have a serious problem with critical thinking. Also failing rate is not always better. I actualy have a bike that "uses more of it's travell" and for dh that feeling is crap as it is hard to pull from the ground and feels sluggish. You need to read some new adverts where the marketing guys use sentences like "doesn't use it's travel excessively".

7 point is a nice FR bike but when you want to go fast down and get DHish the geo on it is not the most inspiring.

btw. BH has 2 geo settings so if the 66 is to slack it can be adjusted. Also tried doing skinnies on 65 and besides the problems with length of my dh rig I was fine.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

>>So you had a $6000 Intense that was better than an outdated entry-level Spesh. That's good, I guess, but nothing to do with what we're talking about. I'm not sure anyone made any comment about 7-points breaking.<<

Let me give you a history lessen: The Horst Link design was developed in 1991 by Horst Leitner of Amp Research funded by Speshy. The design didn't catch on until Jeff Steber developed the M1 at Intense under a licensing agreement in 1994. Speshy copied the next gen M1 design with their BIG HIT. So please tell me how the M1 is irrelevant to the BH when they share the same suspension??? I owned an M1 for 3 years before my current M3 AND one of my riding partners has a BH - but of course I have no idea what they ride like  . What I see in this thread is a bunch of Speshy fanboys trying to defend a 15 YEAR OLD DESIGN!

>>And you're going to stand by your 1st post all day long? Really? The one you hastily edited to make yourself look like less of an idiot? Too late, I'm afraid. It's still all there in Norbar's quote anyway.<<

Yes I will. After my first post the OP edited his post to include the dates of the bikes in question. I edited mine because I thought the '08 BH was the new gen Speshy 4 bar design. I was wrong - it is still the old design so there was no reason for my edit.

>>Finally, nobody's saying that the 7-Point is a bad bike, just that it's a little more trail/FR and the OP wants a DH/FR bike.<<

The 6 Point is Trail/FR. The 7 Point is fully FR/DH and the Sunday is DH Race. A lot of ignorance here regarding IH bikes. Tell you what - you ride a BH and I'll ride a 7 Point and we'll see who gets to the bottom faster! :thumbsup:

Have FUN!

G MAN

PS - But hey, what do I know (right Franz?)? Why don't you just ask Jeff Steber himself what he thinks of the BH (since it's his design). He's frequently on the Intense forum under the name "Mr. Intense".
PSS - Here is a pic of the 2008 Big Hit FSR2 and its 15 year old flex-o-rama DATED suspension:


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

If you go to the main forums page then scroll down to the manufacturers forums you will find they have special forums for Specialized and Iron Horse. There is plenty of info in the IH forums about their bankruptcy. There are also plenty of pictures of people using their bikes in each forum. Despite Nobars objections I stand by my statements. The IH 7 point is a better bike than the Specialized Big Hit. The Big Hit was and still is built as a cheaper version of the Demo (7,8,9). The 7point however is not a cheaper version of the IH Sunday. The 7point is a dedicated FR bike while the Sunday is a dedicated race bike. The 6point is a burly all mountian bike (light freeride).


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Gman086 said:


> >>So you had a $6000 Intense that was better than an outdated entry-level Spesh. That's good, I guess, but nothing to do with what we're talking about. I'm not sure anyone made any comment about 7-points breaking.<<
> 
> Let me give you a history lessen: The Horst Link design was developed in 1991 by Horst Leitner of Amp Research funded by Speshy. The design didn't catch on until Jeff Steber developed the M1 at Intense under a licensing agreement in 1994. Speshy copied the M1 design with their BIG HIT. So please tell me how the M1 is irrelevant to the BH when they share the same suspension??? I owned an M1 for 3 years before my current M6 AND one of my riding partners has a Big Hit - but of course I have no idea what they ride like  . What I see in this thread is a bunch of Speshy fanboys trying to defend a 15 YEAR OLD DESIGN!
> 
> ...


Yeah, the newer susp system the better. Man you apparently know crap about suspension. How suspension behaves is not only controlled by it's patent but mostly how it is designed in a specific bike. You seem to really think that every bike with fsr suspension works the same and same goes for dw linked bikes and other systems and you coulnd't be further from the truth. The best example is my current bike (lapierre dh-230) and it's successor (dh-920) - the susp is still fps2 but the leverage curves are as far away from each other as possible.
Do you even know what is a leverage curve and how bikes can differ in that dept and axle path? Do you really think that an XC bike with DW Link will work the same as a Downhill model? Please answer this questions as it makes me really curious.

Also on why do you name 7 point a DH/FR bike? Give me some facts that support the idea.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

norbar said:


> Also on why do you name 7 point a DH/FR bike? Give me some facts that support the idea.


DOH! 
http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/7point/


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys.. im still debating.... everyone has a good arguement back to each other so far.. keep this going so i can get a sure decision please!
Thanks!


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Gman086 is completely out of control here, and a dw-link fanboy to excess. The irony here is that DW-Link and FSR are actually quite similar designs...........it's not like he's comparing them to something quite different.

Oh, and alll of specialized's modern FR/DH bikes are plenty stiff laterally, btw.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Good to know..
Thanks!


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

What are your parents willing to spend on the bike ? And definitely post pics when you get it. Personally I would go with the BH, especially after all that Iron horse has been thru being sold off etc... Warranties could be an issue. Specialized warranties the frame for life or at least thats what my LBS told me when I bought my last specialized.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

okay cool, thats one of the things i have worried about.
my parents arent going to be putting any money into the bike. i had a job a while back for a few months so if i sell my bike then i have some extra money i have been saving to put towards a bike if/when i sell the one i currently own. 
Thanks


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

biker_maniack said:


> Good to know..
> Thanks!


In this case, you're better off picking the bike based on geometry, travel, frame quality, the parts spec, and how it rides, and not getting too hung up on the suspension design.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

If I were to compare a specialized bike to the seven point it would be the Demo 7 and not the Big Hit. As far as spec and performance goes the Demo 7 and 7point are closer matched. The Big hit is in a lower price tier than the Demo 7. The one good thing about the BH is the domain fork. 

With Iron Horse your probably not going to get a waranty. With specialized you will. But the one thing I hate about the big S is their ridiculous prices. 
The Demo 7 I is $3900
The Demo 7 II is $5500 
These are of course new with a full warranty.
The 7point from RS is $1499 and $1599. Don't expect a warranty. But you could buy three of the $1599 bikes for the price of the demo 7 II, so long as the stock at RS holds out. One thing to watch out for on the 7point is the fork. RS is selling 07 and 08 model bikes and the 08 Marzocchi forks don't have a good reputation.

Edit: Frame costs
Demo 7:$2200
7Point: $800


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

okay thanks.. its really hard, but like the sound of having a warranty. i do like the IH because of the components it has and everything, and especially for the price. its just i dont have experience with the IH's and so i dont know how well they are built. thats where the warranty is a nice thing to have...
Thanks!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Which is the lesser of the two evils?

I'd choose neither...

I'd take what ever money you have when you sell etc and find a good used bike, if you know what to look for and aren't scared to work on a bike, you can get some pretty sweet deals on better bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

biker_maniack said:


> okay thanks.. its really hard, but like the sound of having a warranty. i do like the IH because of the components it has and everything, and especially for the price. its just i dont have experience with the IH's and so i dont know how well they are built. thats where the warranty is a nice thing to have...
> Thanks!


Keep in mind the* used* specialized isn't going to have a warranty either.


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

nadinno78 said:


> If I were to compare a specialized bike to the seven point it would be the Demo 7 and not the Big Hit. As far as spec and performance goes the Demo 7 and 7point are closer matched. The Big hit is in a lower price tier than the Demo 7. The one good thing about the BH is the domain fork.


 Why are we suddenly talking about Demo 7s? Surely they are even further towards the DH / extreme FR arena, being longer, lower, slacker, heavier, more expensive? Are you saying that only a Demo will compare to the comparitively tall, steep IH in terms of performance? Why not throw the Sunday in there to really stir it up?

I don't get it. All Biker_maniack wants is a few good and bad points on two well-regarded bikes. Apparently, not only is the BH antiquated, poorly designed & flexy, but now it is being completely written out of the argument.

NOBODY has yet given any good, reasoned arguments against FSR / BH. All we have from poor, confused little Gman is some rambling about M1s and how they are the same design as the BH, but no, wait, they're totally different 'cos, like, Intense developed it, but after Spesh / Leitner, and it's a great design, but not when Spesh make it, cos, like, they suck and stuff, y'know?

Bottom line: BOTH bikes are good. BH has better DH geo, especially this year's and the 2010, and a proven sus design that has stayed fairly unchanged with good reason. It's good value too. IH is probably better under power, but might lose some ground in high-speed stability, and warranty.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

turbodog said:


> The irony here is that DW-Link and FSR are actually quite similar designs...........it's not like he's comparing them to something quite different.
> 
> Oh, and alll of specialized's modern FR/DH bikes are plenty stiff laterally, btw.


With the CURRENT design I'm with you 100%. NOT with the 2008 model. Below is a pic of the CURRENT version (which I'd be happy to ride and has WAY less rear lateral flex, not to mention lighter). 
biker_maniack - If you're set on getting a Speshy then look for a close-out on the '09 version when the new '10's come out soon.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Franz said:


> Bottom line: BOTH bikes are good. BH has better DH geo, especially this year's and the 2010, and a proven sus design that has stayed fairly unchanged with good reason. It's good value too. IH is probably better under power, but might lose some ground in high-speed stability, and warranty.


Finally some common ground. I will disagree with the "fairly unchanged" comment tho. The 4 bar was dramatically improved with the 2009 model as seen in the pic above.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

haha thanks! but yeah if i could get an 09 (pic above) in maybe a year then that would be great or unless i could find a nice used one.. ill check locally and see what i can come up with.
Thanks everyone! keep it up 

UPDATE:
i found a 2007 BIG HIT fsr 3 locally for 1500-1800 (im trying to work with him) but if i could get this for 1500 then do you think i should?
Thanks!


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

turbodog said:


> Keep in mind the* used* specialized isn't going to have a warranty either.


good call:thumbsup:

he *wasnt* talking about buying a *new* big hit he was talikng about if he couldnt get a used one he would get a new 7 point.

anyway I would be happy with either


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

howcome i wouldnt have a warranty if i bought used? 
and yeah i may buy new i may buy used if i have to.. you know?
Thanks


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

oops posted twice on accident..


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

go to the spec dealer and ask if they can get a hand on a previous model year left over. in '07 i got my '06 BigHit1 for $900. threw some codes on it and it is working great for me thus far. replace **** as it breaks is the name of the game for an _"entry level"_ bike


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah i have seen an 08 big hit 2 in my LBS but ill have to keep looking. next time i go in ill see what they have used as well.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

sell your current bike now before you start making any offers or before you try to swing any deals with anyone unless you can get your parents to spot you the cash in the meantime. Selling your bike will take longer than you think especially with todays economy and you probably won't get the cash you want out of it. I hate to say it but check out pink bike, you can find many people wanting to trade their dh/fr bikes for more of a xc/am bike. I traded mine on pinkbike to a guy who blew out his knees and couldn't dh anymore


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

Gman086 said:


> Finally some common ground. I will disagree with the "fairly unchanged" comment tho. The 4 bar was dramatically improved with the 2009 model as seen in the pic above.


 I just took issue with your instant dismissal of the BH, which, BTW, you seem to have become quite an expert in. Did you actually take that pic from the link I posted to correct you...? Jeez.

There's no 'Finally' here. Read the last line of my first post - no clever (?) editing required. I've been saying all along that the 7-Point is probably a good bike.
_I just don't feel qualified to give in-depth advice on a bike I know nothing about._


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

alright thanks guys! i appreciate all the input


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

No prob... Don't let everyone giving you crap about being young get you down. We were all young at times, I'm still young only 20.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats cool, and thanks.. i just think they dont realize you have to start somewhere, but its all good.
Thanks again


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

You also have to learn how to filter $hit, just like in real life, ignore the comments you don't like, the ones that don't apply etc etc

Ultimately the bike is for you, you make the choice, no one else.

Some say x is better, some say y, even if you chose because you like the color of y more, that's not what I would do, but still its your choice.

Oh and learn from your mistakes. :thumbsup: 

No one here is raggin on ya for your age, pay attention to your grammar (it is communication after all, and shows how much or little you care, and thus the response you will get), and re-read your post before posting it. 

You are dealing with a wide audience here, how you post is what people base their opinions of you on, that is all they see!


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

okay, i appreciate it! ill try to.
Thanks again


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Gman086 said:


> With the CURRENT design I'm with you 100%. NOT with the 2008 model. Below is a pic of the CURRENT version (which I'd be happy to ride and has WAY less rear lateral flex, not to mention lighter).
> biker_maniack - If you're set on getting a Speshy then look for a close-out on the '09 version when the new '10's come out soon.
> 
> Have FUN!
> ...


Yawn. I own a '06 bighit, and it is quite laterally stiff. The new model is not much of an improvement. :skep:


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

alright, good to know! i appreciate all the help everyone!


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

I just built up a used '07 Bighit I got for 4 hundred, and a next to new 09 Totem for $500 (steerer was cut, measured it "virtually" and it fit. . .hence the price). I could not be happier with this being my first DH bike. I've been having a blast with it on the local trails as well as N*. Can't really think of any flaws w/ it right now. . .


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

sweet man!! That thing is actually pretty ballin looking! (especially for the price!) i wish i could get myself a used BH for 400 bucks.. Where did you buy it from?
Thanks!


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Luv my BH...*

...slays N* just fine. My first BH was 03' and this is an 08'. Sometimes when posting a which bike question on such a diverse forum will more often confuse you more than help you. Each bike would be excellent. You would just have to find close real life examples of each and get in a good ride. Let your arse decide.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

nice, i like the 08's! but anyways... i am thinking i really like the big hit. i can get an 08 FSR 3 for 1500 right now so i think that is what i am gonna end up doing..
One question though, If i buy used, howcome i dont have specialized's warranty anymore?
Thanks!


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

That's just the name of the game.



biker_maniack said:


> nice, i like the 08's! but anyways... i am thinking i really like the big hit. i can get an 08 FSR 3 for 1500 right now so i think that is what i am gonna end up doing..
> One question though, If i buy used, howcome i dont have specialized's warranty anymore?
> Thanks!


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

I didn't have time to read the other posts. BUT, I would take the IH over the Spesh if IH was still around to support their bikes. That being said, I would go with Spesh bc of the customer support. If you could get a different DW link bike, that'd be the way to go.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

biker_maniack said:


> One question though, If i buy used, howcome i dont have specialized's warranty anymore?


That's just the way the warranty is written. AFAIK, all bike companies limit their warranties to the original owner. They do this in order to limit the costs associated with servicing warranties.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

alright.. i think thats kinda funny though because if the original owner broke the frame then what is the difference if i broke a used one if i was the 2nd owner? i kinda understand that they do need a way to limit costs..
Well thanks everyone! i may just go with the BH but the IH is still in mind..
Thanks!


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

biker_maniack said:


> nice, i like the 08's! but anyways... i am thinking i really like the big hit. i can get an 08 FSR 3 for 1500 right now so i think that is what i am gonna end up doing..
> One question though, If i buy used, howcome i dont have specialized's warranty anymore?
> Thanks!


That's what I have. You'll have fun with it. Rides much lighter than the 41 lbs and pedals pretty good for such a big bike.

Associated costs and depreciation is much greater on recreational items like bikes, dirt bikes, water craft etc. Company would loose too much revenue if warranty moved to 2nd, 3rd owners etc. That said, Bighits, Demos, SX trails rarely break. You'll break components more likely than those frames.

Post some pics once you get your bike (what ever it may be) and action shots too. :thumbsup:


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

okay thanks!! so if i look at it like i dont get a warranty either way, then it makes it hard.. i would like to have something new, but i know almost nothing about ironhorse, and lots more about specialized than IH. it would be nice to have a new bike but i like the spesh more because i know more about it and have heard much more about them. so really i think it comes down to do i want a new bike that i dont know much about, or a used bike that i know much more about.. i do like SX trails though. how do those work out?
well, what do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

DANG! i hate when i accidentally double click and post twice..
Sorry!


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

FWIW, I have a couple of Iron Horse bikes and I really like them. If you plan to pedal uphill at all, you'll really appreciate the DW-Link.


----------



## lostmaniksoul (Jul 20, 2009)

Franz said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/li/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39213&eid=101
> 
> Spesh are still making them, and selling bucketloads. I rode one the other week at Innerleithen and it was fantastic. Felt like a 'proper' DH bike, if that makes sense, but a whole lot more chuckable. The Domain is surprisingly good too.


I'm a big fan of this bike too. Domain, DHX4, Elixir, Maxle, Hussefelt, X9. A solid package for a complete bike under $3K to get you started. And I agree that it rides great with a nice geo. Makes me want to skip the boutique brands, save some money, and grab one as my park bike.

My only other suggestion around the same price would be a Giant Glory.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Gman086 said:


> >>PSS - Here is a pic of the 2008 Big Hit FSR2 and its 15 year old flex-o-rama DATED suspension:


Flex? FLEX?
You do not have any idea what you are talking about. My mate has a 08 bighit 2, and there is ZERO flex in the rear end, its a very solid/rigid design. You where either feeling your wheel flexing or next time tighten your pivots....


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> Flex? FLEX?
> You do not have any idea what you are talking about. My mate has a 08 bighit 2, and there is ZERO flex in the rear end, its a very solid/rigid design. You where either feeling your wheel flexing or next time tighten your pivots....


"Defend to the end" baby and ignorance is bliss!
I used to think there wasn't any lateral flex either until I went from my M1 to my M3. You can defend them all you want but bottom line is the pre 2009 BH shares the SAME basic suspension engineering as the M1 (speshy and their lawyers had a good run with Jeff Steber's design tho!). Speshy finally dropped it in '09 - it's called progress. The last comment I'll make is that the BH is an ENTRY level rig with an old design; the 7 Point is NOT; it has a more advanced suspension system.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

hard to choose.. Keep talking!
Thanks!


----------



## LuckyNick (Aug 16, 2009)

Iron horse looks sexy. I think the big hit looks.......different.. Never ridden any though. I am going to be picking up a khs lucky 7 for 1500 and I test rode it and really liked it. So whichever one your gonna choose I think you will get it and get used to it and end up really liking it. They are both great bikes, but some of it comes down to personal preference. Just make a list of pros and cons and see what matters to you.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

Good idea, thanks!


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

what up everybody?
i tested out a big hit and i really like the plushness and obsorbing of the suspension.. it is really smooth and has plenty of travel.. i wish i could find an ironhorse to try out though.. ha well thanks everyone!


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

did you sell your current bike yet? Do you even have the cash to buy either one of the bikes or are you just going on about buying a bike when you can't?


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

havent sold my bike yet but for now i am deciding so that when i have the cash i will already have decided what i want. keep up the help! (and i am part way there with the money thing too. still working on it for sure though!)

The one i rode was similar to trukee trash's BH except for it has a marz 888 fork on it...


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

Don't know how much of a weight weenie you are, but I rode my friend's 7 Point and (personally) I didn't like it much at all. It was heavy (so it didn't climb well and was difficult to throw around) and, for the weight, didn't make up for itself on the descents. I took my Giant Reign out that day, and it was lightyears better; not just in pedaling, but descending as well. Don't let people say that "weight doesn't matter bc it's a DH/FR bike." The heaviness of IH frames is what prevented me from buying one...


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

alright, thanks! ill keep that in mind. but anyways, i have more than one stumpjumper fsr that i can ride, so if i just want to ride around and want something light i will just use my bros stumpjumper instead.. you know? but yeah ill keep that in mind.. i need to look around at other DH/FR bikes more to see what i like the best.. What do you guys think of the SX trail?? Is it any lighter, etc..? i dont know much about it so id appreciate your thoughts about it!
Thanks!


----------

